# Hello from Northern Indiana



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk . We are happy to have ya. Post up.:thumb:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wi death machin (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi, I am new also.
The people here are very helpful and add input.... good place.
Are people in Indiana happy you got our coach, Tom Crean?


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome to Archery Talk. Jump right in :blob1:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* tdm. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## THS (Oct 9, 2008)

Your location is Northern IN, May family has a farm in the very NE corner. Where are you?


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Hey, Indy!*

Welcome from the Buckeye state! See you around.

Just remember -- deer hunting is hard!

www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com

-- Jack


----------



## deerhnter (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome:smile:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:


----------



## Roofy49 (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome aboard!


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT fellow Hoosier:rockband:


----------

